# Found Oar at Two Rivers Park GWS



## Drake (Mar 17, 2009)

If you can give me an accurate description of the oar its yours.


----------



## glen0022p (Mar 27, 2011)

Drake said:


> If you can give me an accurate description of the oar its yours.


i lost one call me 9709046416 thanks glen


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2009)

The oar has already been claimed. What type of oar did you have?


----------

